# Shop Fox Safety Issue - Be Warned



## Redoak49

Thanks for the review…Will stay away from this mobile base


----------



## NormG

Ouch, I hope that the new casters costs would not be anywhere near the price of a new base


----------



## mjhillman

You report an unsafe product here…

https://www.saferproducts.gov/CPSRMSPublic/Incidents/ReportIncident.aspx


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

Sorry to hear you got a mobile base with the defective wheels. Their response from Shop fox is not what i would have expected either.

I have four of the Shop fox mobile bases…one for my table saw, jointer. planer and bandsaw. They have been in use for almost 10 years and so far they all seem to be hoiling up as they should be.


----------



## 280305

It is not just your casters. There are many such reports out there on Amazon and elsewhere such as here:
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?t=101626


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry to hear about your bases failing …... everything in the world is definitely made cheaper today then in years past


----------



## JAAune

Sounds like they coated plastic wheels in rubber so they could call them rubber wheels. They ought to be solid rubber or solid plastic and not coated.


----------



## wuddoc

I had the same problem and found I could substitute the rubber coated casters with the steel casters found on the Shop Fox / Grizzly Super-Heavy Duty mobile base.


----------



## ocean

For anyone who owns a boat on a trailer, we already know that rubber coated plastic or all rubber wheels can not stand up to pressure for more than a year or less before they deform and come apart under regular use. Urethane rollers on trailers do not deform and outlast rubber/plastic rollers by many years. My boat trailer has urethane roller and they are 10 years old and have not deformed and roll like they are new (boat weights 3500 lbs.). So with that bit of knowledge, look for urethane casters. They are more expensive but worth the cost. My lumber cart weights in at 400+ pounds and moves around just fine after 8 years. Urethane is the way to go. Don't be fooled by the colored wheels on the market that claim to be urethane. Unless they say "urethane" they aren't.


----------



## Ken90712

Yep, thx for sharing I make my own. Had the same trouble.


----------



## dmo0430

I agree with "ocean". The first mobile base I made I had the same thing happen as OP. It was for a tablesaw though not a bandsaw so not as top heavy.


----------



## becikeja

Wow, I had no idea the problem was this far spread. They do make a nice base, it's ashame they can't install decent wheels.


----------



## PRGDesigns

Yep, all of my Shop Fox casters delaminated, but long after the warranty period ended. The tools were mostly stationary, but with occasional movement. It's my understanding they need to be moved frequently to avoid a pressure point developing on the casters. I expected them to last longer than they did, because changing them out is challenging. Live and learn. I've also converted some of my Woodcraft polyurethane casters over to steel casters due to similar delaminatibg issues.


----------



## RobertsPlace

Sorry to hear that your Shop Fox D2057A mobile base is not holding up for you. I bought this same base when I purchased the G1023RL table saw from Grizzly. My saw is nice. But I waited until this past week to open the mobile base as I decided to use it.

Oh my. Shame on me for waiting. Three of the four casters are unusable right out of the brand new box. Needless to say, I'm well past the 12 month warranty period. Shame on me is all I can say now.

The D2057A and the G1023RL were my first Grizzly purchases, so I was unaware. At least you got some use out of yours. I am reluctant to order anything else from Grizzly, because of the five major pieces of machinery that I ordered, I had to send back three due to either severely damaged crating or undamaged crates containing damaged goods. In all those instances, I purchased from other companies.


----------

